# The two most under rated things in this industry are........



## Studio E (Feb 10, 2010)

.......Tone Hammer samples and Mark Isham. There, I said it and I'm not unsaying it either. :mrgreen:


----------



## midphase (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought you were going to say Ozone 4 and Alexandre Desplat?


----------



## mf (Feb 10, 2010)

Film and music.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 10, 2010)

Arrangement and Orchestration.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 10, 2010)

Cocaine and hookers... no wait...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 10, 2010)

...attached to [insert name of actress].


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 10, 2010)

In film and TV I wouldsay that _musical silence_ is the most underrated. Ironic coming from a composer. But the trend of having music from a-z has got to stop.


----------



## Justus (Feb 11, 2010)

Love and Peace...


0oD


----------



## Hal (Feb 11, 2010)

composer's health vs deadline AND
composer input as a movie maker


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 11, 2010)

good direction of actors and well-written, unique scripts.


----------



## Justus (Feb 11, 2010)

Folmann @ Thu Feb 11 said:


> sex scenes and zombies



and those combined...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 11, 2010)

Vampires and young adults in tight clothes.


----------



## Studio E (Feb 11, 2010)

...............well ya, I meant after all that stuff.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 11, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Feb 11 said:


> good direction of actors and well-written, unique scripts.



Indeed


----------



## lux (Feb 11, 2010)

balls


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 11, 2010)

Feelings and humanity.


----------



## midphase (Feb 11, 2010)

Thomas Newman and Detuned Mandolins


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 11, 2010)

Moo 2 U Part 1 and 2.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 11, 2010)

A satisfying bowel movement and an erection lasting anywhere in the vaguest vicinity of four hours ( like, an hr would do just fine).*


* Yes, I'm old. You gotta problem with that??


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 11, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Feb 12 said:


> TMI!



and yet, the details of your cholesterol numbers.....


----------



## Lex (Feb 12, 2010)

..my ego and me.

aLex


----------



## Jaap (Feb 12, 2010)

1: steaming hot turkish coffee
2: Adlers Study of Orchestration


----------



## mf (Feb 12, 2010)

This forum and this thread.


----------



## misterbee (Feb 12, 2010)

Gary Garritan and Northern Sounds.


----------



## Markus S (Feb 18, 2010)

coffee and coffee.


----------



## Justus (Feb 18, 2010)

Good dialogues in movies and Thomas Bergersen


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 18, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Feb 11 said:


> Arrangement and Orchestration.



+1 

Where would Danny Elfman be today if it wasn't for these guys?


----------



## IvanP (Feb 18, 2010)

composer's fees and free parties invitations


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 18, 2010)

Triangle and Tuba.


----------



## Ranietz (Feb 18, 2010)

Regardless of which industry you're talking about, the two most underrated things are: Beer and Porn.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

money and time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Justus (Feb 18, 2010)

working servers :roll:


----------

